# Keeping Asian House Gecko's and Cane toads



## kalo1993 (May 5, 2016)

Okay so i know you can collect AHG's to use as feeders but are you allowed to keep and breed them? and is it legal to keep Cane toads as a pet? (Queensland)


----------



## Iguana (May 6, 2016)

Both aren't native species, so the chances of them legally being kept as pets is extremely low. Cane toads are considered pests and harmful to the natural ecosystem, much like foxes which cannot be kept as pets aswell. Asian house geckos i'm not 100% sure about, you could probably keep some in a tank for feeders, but I doubt your enviromental department would allow more 'pests' to be bred.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 6, 2016)

In NSW you can breed and keep AHG's, but I'm not sure about qld. Cane toads are pests and I doubt you can legally keep them, but I'm not sure why you want to keep them. I've heard from O.S people that they are entertaining pets, interesting thought hey!


----------



## kalo1993 (May 6, 2016)

Cane toads and AHG's are Non-declared here in Qld the same as domestic dogs, cats, axolotl and horses Etc so yeah its rather unclear what the rules are on them...
I have seen a few youtube videos on people keeping Cane toads O.S and they get get huge!! seem like very cool pets but best of all they are free!! haha


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 6, 2016)

As Kalo1993 indicates, the Cane Toad is not a declared pest in Qld. The reason is that despite the negative environmental and other impacts they are known to have, there is no known method of effective control, which the legislation requires. 

AHGs are not affirmed as being a pest yet, although there are those who consider that do displace native species. However, all reptile species introduced to Qld are prohibited as pets and exotic geckoes are made specific mention of...

https://www.qld.gov.au/families/government/pets/pages/keeping-exotic-animals-as-pets-in-queensland.html https://www.daf.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0006/72789/IPA-Prohibited-Pets-PA24.pdf 

So It would seem you can keep and breed Cane Toads if you really want, though why I have no idea. Last time I was in Rocky they were present under every street lamp at night and outnumber native Green Tree Frogs by around 10 to 1.


----------



## PythonLegs (May 6, 2016)

Why? If you can't afford to pay for more attractive/interesting species, maybe your herp keeping time would be better spent on job searching?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (May 6, 2016)

PythonLegs said:


> Why? If you can't afford to pay for more attractive/interesting species, maybe your herp keeping time would be better spent on job searching?



Who's to say cane toads aren't interesting? Everyone has different tastes. Personally I wouldn't ever want to keep small skinks or frogs, they just don't interest me. Cane toads, however, do. Maybe it's not about cost? I can afford to keep just about anything, I just choose not to


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 6, 2016)

Personally, I don't like the Cane Toads due to their destructive nature in relation to our wildlife. But in some cases they have the potential to be great pets. They are a decent, handable size and can be extremely docile. They're also easy to feed. I remember years ago watching a documentary in high school. The part featuring a little girl and her pet Cane Toad was rather comical. 

[video=youtube;azQnClq--RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azQnClq--RU&amp;t=32m12s[/video]

"Cane Toads as Pets" is at 32:12. 

Still, I wouldn't recommend keeping and breeding them here in Australia. There's enough of them, as it is.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 7, 2016)

PythonLegs said:


> Why? If you can't afford to pay for more attractive/interesting species, maybe your herp keeping time would be better spent on job searching?



Because everyone needs the expensive hero species that you have and if people think otherwise they don't deserve to keep reptiles?

I would prefer some AHG's over a boring beardie any day. Believe or not in the grand scheme of things nobody cares about your opinion, after all this is the Internet


----------



## Stompsy (May 7, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Because everyone needs the expensive hero species that you have and if people think otherwise they don't deserve to keep reptiles?
> 
> I would prefer some AHG's over a boring beardie any day. Believe or not in the grand scheme of things nobody cares about your opinion, after all this is the Internet



Bearded Dragons are not boring!

Just the other day, whilst tub feeding two gorgeous female beardies, a little human advised me that 'when these guys grow up they'll breathe fire'. How is that boring?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 7, 2016)

Fire is overrated, spitting acid is all the rage these days  TBH beardies just aren't my cup of tea, (or more specifically centrals, westerns and easterns) they generally all look very similar and I like my scaly friends scaly, not velvety. That's what I have a couch for, and they require less maintenance. Maybe it's just the fact that everyone has them that they aren't as interesting I guess.


----------



## Stompsy (May 7, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Fire is overrated, spitting acid is all the rage these days  TBH beardies just aren't my cup of tea, (or more specifically centrals, westerns and easterns) they generally all look very similar and I like my scaly friends scaly, not velvety. That's what I have a couch for, and they require less maintenance. Maybe it's just the fact that everyone has them that they aren't as interesting I guess.



I had the same thoughts until I met Stitch, Mooshoo and Toothless. Such little characters. [emoji4]


----------



## PythonLegs (May 7, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Because everyone needs the expensive hero species that you have and if people think otherwise they don't deserve to keep reptiles?
> 
> I would prefer some AHG's over a boring beardie any day. Believe or not in the grand scheme of things nobody cares about your opinion, after all this is the Internet



Thanks for offering your internet opinion.

sigh.


----------



## Wally (May 7, 2016)

Unless you're a keeper of other licensed species and are worried about an inspection from the relevant authorities with either in your possession I'm not sure what the issue is. Who's going to question you grabbing either species and taking them home?


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 7, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I would prefer some AHG's over a boring beardie any day. Believe or not in the grand scheme of things nobody cares about your opinion, after all this is the Internet



Back in the late 90's when I lived at Camp Hill in Brisbane, AHGs started turning up on the windows. I used to keep vitticeps back then and they absolutely loved eating them. I would just go around the house with a broom to harvest the gex. It seemed like a losing battle as I could never rid the house of them.


----------



## kalo1993 (May 8, 2016)

Thanks guys for helping me understand the legalities in regards to this topic, I now plan on starting up my own Cane Toad breeding business.


----------

